

Ask HN: What flowchart software do you use? - brainsqueezer

Just that. Seems that question was never asked and answered on HN. How could be that?
======
aonic
\- Archi [1]

\- OmniGraffle on OS X

\- Visio on Windows

[1] <http://archi.cetis.ac.uk/index.html>

------
zerosanity
yEd is free and works great <http://www.yworks.com/en/products_yed_about.html>

------
BenSchaechter
Checkout <http://gliffy.com>

